
Sandman-Lite Version 1.4.0 Released - epstein43
https://github.com/alexanderepstein/Sandman-Lite
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

